

Mention Monitoring Academy - brittanyberger
http://get.mention.com/academy/

======
brittanyberger
Growing your business is as simple just listening - provided you know how.
Monitoring can help you build your product, expand your reach, sell more, and
help customers better.

Learn how the top B2B SaaS companies have use monitoring for success in their
business. Each week, one expert will show you just what they did and how you
can adapt the strategies for your own business growth.

Lesson teachers include experts from CloudPeeps (@ShannnonB), Mailjet
(@denisechan26), CoSchedule (@njellering), General Assembly (@goekp), Simply
Measured (@ashleyennis), Workable (@_roblong), Instapage (@dustiarab) and
Customer.io (@lethargarian).

